# 3DS XL Charging port bent upwards?



## joku_muko (Aug 2, 2013)

I bought a 3DS a few weeks ago and got ACNL and this is my first ds/3ds and I didn't notice this until last night. Is the prong inside yours bent upwards? I'm not sure if thats just how it is or if I damaged it somehow. Can someone tell me? Thanks.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 2, 2013)

I just got my 3DS XL and mine didn't come that way. It supposed to just fit right into place. Might want contact someone about that.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 2, 2013)

mine has always looked like it's bent upwards. As long as it charges you are fine.


----------



## joku_muko (Aug 2, 2013)

Ya, it charges fine, I was just worried maybe I had bent it!


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 3, 2013)

It's like that on every 3ds, don't worry. It's the intended design of the charger.


----------



## joku_muko (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok, thanks for putting my mind at rest!


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 4, 2013)

It looks like that on my regular size 3ds charging dock as well. Nothing to worry about!


----------

